# Weeks Auction: Show and Tell



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I figured with more and more people joining the site and participating in the Week's auctions it was time to have a show and tell with pictures...

I'll start it off with my newest purchase: a John Deere 2500E


The mower is a 2005 so no QA5 cutting units but it's showing 780 hours on the meter which I'm betting was replaced at some time in the past.The mower runs drives and cuts so for $800 I'm pretty happy!

I'm excited to keep my centipede at around 7/8 of an inch which should be a sweet spot for the grass. I felt the .400ish HOC on the Jacobsen might be too low for centipede.

What else did everyone pickup? Tell me someone won one of those greens aerators.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

bet that's nice on these hot days instead of walking behind. congrats


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Always nice to get new toys to play with! Nice buy.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Sweet, congrats. I cant wait to have a lawn big enough for a triplex or even a 5 gang.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Got this guy today from the summer Santa Claus. It's larger than I anticipated. Banana for scale.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Awesome I wanted one of those, best of all worlds... brushless motors quiet and no clutches to adjust, floating cutting head for ground contouring, Honda gx engine for cheap parts, on board backlap. High voltage though scares me a little, my 2500has a 48v alternator pushing 140amps to the reel motors eeeek


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Cheesetoast

Does it start on first pull and look in pretty good condition like what the weeks person told me when I called asking about it?

Interested to see how good their assessments are. Should be helpful to those looking to purchase in the future.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

@Ral1121 it started right up. Has 1655 hrs on it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Where is the best auction site or place to look for equipment?


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Proxibid hosts more auctions than just Weeks, you may be able to find auctions closer to where you live. I like weeks because they are less than an hour from me.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

metro424 said:


> I figured with more and more people joining the site and participating in the Week's auctions it was time to have a show and tell with pictures...
> 
> I'll start it off with my newest purchase: a John Deere 2500E
> 
> ...


Wow, I did not know these could be had so cheap!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Finally got these guys delivered yesterday. Happy with the condition, both started on first pull. Started cleaning them up last night, will post more pics later on.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Have to say that I am impressed with the equipment received. After some cleaning and maintenance I have two really good machines. The 180c is running a little rough so a little more tinkering to go with the engine. But they both cut grass and run.

Cost breakdown

180b $219.99
- Auction price $120
- Shipping $65.62
- Grease $5.09
- Transmission fluid $7.75
- Spark plug $4.38
- Oil $5.98
- Pull cord $4.99
- Air filter $6.18

180c $239.99
- Auction price $140
- Shipping $65.62
- Grease $5.09
- Transmission fluid $7.75
- Spark plug $4.38
- Oil $5.98
- Pull cord $4.99
- Air filter $6.18


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Flynt2799

Those cleaned up really good. What did you use to clean off all the dust and grime?


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Looking good, bro. My 220e runs great, but doesn't cut grass, and is throwing an eror light. I suspect the reel to bedknife needs to be adjusted. I am also waiting for the replacement handle bar and gras catcher to arrive.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.

@Cheesetoast have you tweaked the bedknife at all? Why did you have to replace the handle bar and grass catcher?


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

It didn't come with a grass catcher, and the handlebar is rusted thru. I haven't made any adjustments to the bed knife yet.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.
> 
> @Cheesetoast have you tweaked the bedknife at all? Why did you have to replace the handle bar and grass catcher?


More importantly what did you use to get the paint pen off? Those things look great!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Flynt2799

Have you looked at replacing the carb on the 180c? Reason I say replace is I believe you can pick up an oem brand new carb for somewhere around $20 Maybe even cheaper on those Honda motors.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

metro424 said:



> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.
> ...


Ya the paint pen was no joke. GooBgone worked for that and the sticker residue.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Magic eraser???


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

metro424 said:


> More importantly what did you use to get the paint pen off? Those things look great!


If I remember from when I bought mine I think I used WD40 and a rag to wipe the paint pen off.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

$2000 to get my 220e running. Deere says the crank case leaks, the wiring harness is shorted, a cable for the right side lever is shotty, and the electronic motor controller is shot. Also getting her serviced, bedknife replaced and a grind job.
But they arent charging me to install the air filter...so i have that going for me.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Have to say that I am impressed with the equipment received. After some cleaning and maintenance I have two really good machines. The 180c is running a little rough so a little more tinkering to go with the engine. But they both cut grass and run.
> 
> Cost breakdown
> 
> ...


Do you live close to where the auction was that's a great shipping Price?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@CenlaLowell I'm nowhere near the auction site, shipped from GA to TX. I shopped around a ton of shipping companies and Trinity logistics was the best price by a longggggg shot!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Congrats on the mower. Nice LNL and Seville Cabinets/table too 


metro424 said:


> I figured with more and more people joining the site and participating in the Week's auctions it was time to have a show and tell with pictures...
> 
> I'll start it off with my newest purchase: a John Deere 2500E
> 
> ...


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Flynt, do you intend to keep and use both? Just curious.
I need to jump on an upcoming auction. I would love to get a 220 or 260 if I could get one at a good price in auction. If I came upon a deal like you did, I would jump at a 180 too. Just rather have the larger size. A nice Toro 1600 would be good too.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

roundrockag said:


> Flynt, do you intend to keep and use both? Just curious.
> I need to jump on an upcoming auction. I would love to get a 220 or 260 if I could get one at a good price in auction. If I came upon a deal like you did, I would jump at a 180 too. Just rather have the larger size. A nice Toro 1600 would be good too.


I'm still on the fence. I have them both running well and cutting great. But the wife definitely wants the garage space back lol. I just haven't been able to bring myself to sell one yet.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

If you do... please give me a shot at it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Next AUCTION starts in two weeks.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

roundrockag said:


> If you do... please give me a shot at it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> Congrats on the mower. Nice LNL and Seville Cabinets/table too
> 
> 
> metro424 said:
> ...


Haha thanks I'm a big fan of the Seville stuff from Sams. I'm running two of their desks and 3 of their rolling carts. The rolling carts fit perfectly under the big desks and make for a very clean appearance.

Now for this next auction, I think I'll be sitting out of it. It looks like they have a pretty decent selection this time around. One riding greens mower and like 7 walk behind greens mowers are more than enough for me! Then again if a good deal comes along on a little compact tractor with a front end loader there is no way for my checkbook to say no!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Next AUCTION starts in two weeks.


How often do weeks auction of stuff?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Next AUCTION starts in two weeks.
> ...


Pretty frequently, I check every few weeks cause small ones like that one I linked pop up randomly. Next one they show scheduled is an annual one in Dec. I just enjoy looking at what is available and if in odd chance something pops up I may be interested in.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Current auction has a few Graden dethatchers for anyone looking to add to their equipment collection.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

How many hours is too many to invest in a mower? I'm looking at a couple of stand ons but the hours seems high. There well over 1,000 hours.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.
> 
> have you tweaked the bedknife at all? Why did you have to replace the handle bar and grass catcher?


@Flynt2799 You bought those sight unseen? Apologies if you already mentioned these details elsewhere or I missed it.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Jayray said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.
> ...


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Trinity logistics fort Worth


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Cheesetoast said:


> Trinity logistics fort Worth


Thanks, I saw that after I posted.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Just used winded and a rag to clean up the dirt. For the rust on the bed knife and roller I used a dremel tool metal brush attachment, knocked it off quick. I was ready to order a couple bed knives but glad I waited because they cut great. My neighbor also showed me a truck for the plastic, he brought over a heat gun and ran over it to bring the shine back.
> ...


Ya just had the pics from the auction. Was definitely a gamble but I have not been disappointed in either machine. Expect to get dirty and put a little work and money into them. But I would definitely do it again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Cheesetoast said:


> Trinity logistics fort Worth


They won't ship to a residential home, so do you know any other logistics company that you could recommend?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Cheesetoast said:
> 
> 
> > Trinity logistics fort Worth
> ...


They were willing to ship to my front door. That option was more expensive though. If you know somebody that has a loading dock or work somewhere that does that option is cheaper.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Cheesetoast said:
> ...


Weeks uses ABF Freight as their shipping company. ABF has a hub in every major city. You just go to your local ABF hub with a pickup truck, trailer or U Haul and they will put it in the back with a forklift.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Don't let them try to use a forklift to put it in the back of a SUV.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Flynt2799 said:
> ...


Damn that's bad mine, if I win it, will go on a trailer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Thanks man, not a bad price for shipping either.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Bump for bragging.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

any winners today?


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

dmouw said:


> any winners today?


Yep, just won a JD 180 SL!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

dmouw said:


> any winners today?


I won a Toro Flex 21


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

We'll need pics or none of this happened.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> We'll need pics or none of this happened.


Here is a screen grab I took for the discord.


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> We'll need pics or none of this happened.


Here's mine!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok so all this is new to me. I submitted a quote to Trinity for shipment. I may just drive down but that would be a long day and I have to get it by 10/01. Will weeks be able to tell me weight and do they pallet it up and all that. I haven't reached out to them yet. Been a crazy afternoon


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> We'll need pics or none of this happened.


Here is what didn't happen for me!!! :x


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Ok so all this is new to me. I submitted a quote to Trinity for shipment. I may just drive down but that would be a long day and I have to get it by 10/01. Will weeks be able to tell me weight and do they pallet it up and all that. I haven't reached out to them yet. Been a crazy afternoon


They don't weigh them so for mine I just googled the manufactured weight and tacked on 25lbs. To be safe. As far as pallets, seems to be hit or miss. They say they don't do it, but have seemed to help everyone out and put them on pallets. I would call to make sure they will have some available though.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

@asagers how much did you get the JD for


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> dmouw said:
> 
> 
> > any winners today?
> ...


Did you get the flex 2120 2016 model?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > dmouw said:
> ...


I wish. That would have been a steal. Based on serial mines a 2005


----------



## JamesHill (Aug 28, 2018)

Got a toro 1000. Looks like it's a 96-98. Anyone else in SC win anything?


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Why yes I did. Bought a JD180sl. I hope to go pick it up Friday.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So does the auction do "proxy bidding"? So you say for a lot I want to max spend 1K, but the second highest bidder is $100


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So I win the bid at 101 or 1K?


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

William said:


> So I win the bid at 101 or 1K?


You would win at like $110 provided no one outbid you. Or that was how the old auction site worked. I haven't tried this new one.

I wanted to play in this auction but I spent my play money getting the triplex sharpened and new thick bed knives installed.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > We'll need pics or none of this happened.
> ...


Did all those other ones go for a similar price? How did you decide on which one to bid on? I watched those Toro's all week but chickened out and also couldn't figure out what they max out at for HOC.


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheesetoast said:


> @asagers how much did you get the JD for


Won the auction at $250. Add their 10% fee and 8% sales tax and ended up at $297.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Jayray the others went for around $140-170. They all looks similar from the pics.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Ok so all this is new to me. I submitted a quote to Trinity for shipment. I may just drive down but that would be a long day and I have to get it by 10/01. Will weeks be able to tell me weight and do they pallet it up and all that. I haven't reached out to them yet. Been a crazy afternoon


Mine came strapped to a pallet. But I did not do auction, I bought it from them. Ask Weeks for a shipping quote. They can give you a quote for the shipper they use. That way you just pay them and youre done. You dont have to deal with 3rd party shipper triangulation.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

asagers said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > We'll need pics or none of this happened.
> ...


You SL looks like it has the EZ height adjuster too. Mine and most I have seen have the old style. Basically a $10,000 mower for $250. LOL Crazy.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Hey, I think I am going to need to jump on this bandwagon at next auction. Did you negotiate this shipping with weeks directly or with ABF?


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

William said:


> So I win the bid at 101 or 1K?


I took part in this last one. :thumbup: 
---You can "click to bid" or set a "Max Bid" or a "Custom Bid" . Max bid will incrementally increase if someone else bids until your limit is reached. If someone bids past your limit they become the high bidder. If no one bids or they stop bidding before you limit is reached, you will win. You can also PRE-Bid....this started a couple days before I think. So you could go through and set your limits on whatever lots you want.
---The custom bid is if you want to jump it past their normal increase amounts for the next bid. They seemed to be smaller increments for lower amounts, and go up as the bid total goes up. 
---The auctions go in order of lot number and are set to end every 2 minutes. If someone submits a bid while its under the 2 minute mark, the time jumps back up to 2 minutes. 
---FWIW, this was my first time with them and I called Andy several times with various questions and he was super accommodating. He did mention that the December turf equip auction is "Dealer Only"

 ****EDIT**** The December Turf Auction is *NOT* Dealer Only for BUYERS...The average Joe can buy. Dealers are the only ones that can sell. He also said it's going to be huge and they already have 1300 items. Last years started ~9am and went to midnight.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Boo.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Flynt2799 said:
> ...


Weeks had some mowers posted on their website for sale. I called Andy at Weeks and told him to pick out the best one. He asked if I had shipping arranged I said no. He said to give him my zip and he can give me a quote through ABF who they use. I agreed on the shipping price, overnighted a cashier check for the mower and shipping (they dont take cards). Three days later my wower was on a truck, and about 3 days later it arrived and I went and picked it up. It was really painless and easy.


----------



## Super7 (Oct 7, 2018)

My quest for the perfect reel mower (for me) has led to a sickness and I now have 5 in the garage! Ugh! I guess some background about my situation would help. I started out in  in the late 80's with a 10 blade Mclane and loved it. As the mower was getting old I refurbished it and did a predator conversion with the help of some post on this site. But the difficulty in back lapping and bed-knife adjustments cost in parts, plus no large back roller left me disappointed. so I purchased a 1990's John Deere 22 off of Craig's list and loved the better quality of machine. I was planning to replace the reel and bed knife over the winter but after learning about members here purchasing mowers at weeks auction, I decided to take my chances. So this past September I purchased 3 John Deere 180 model's (2 E-cut and 1 SL). I was apprehensive at first but after picking them up I was blown away by their condition. All though there was some rust they cleaned up nicely and all started on first pull. I highly recommend the weeks option if you are wanting to get into the greens mower arena. Now all I have to do is settle on the one to keep.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

This is show and tell, not show off. :roll:


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Quick question do they deliver in california?

I hope we have auction like that here


----------

